

The World is His Gameboard - raphar
http://www.inc.com/articles/201101/scvngr-the-world-is-his-gameboard.html

======
localhost3000
Honestly I've yet to find scvngr useful. Maybe I'm not their demo, but the app
just doesn't get me excited. I've had it installed on my phone for well over a
year and have maybe opened it twice? I think the idea is kind of cool, but I
am not sure how it is relevant or why life ought to be modeled as a video game
in the first place.

------
klochner

       > Companies and institutions are paying 
       > $2,000 a year to north of a $1 million 
       > a year to use the Scvngr platform
    

I'm impressed if those numbers are legit, but a $1M contract sounds pretty
high to me for what is really an unproven platform.

Inc. mentions the Navy, could it be government pork?

Anyone have more insight?

------
jeffclark
Maybe it's just me, but working 24-7 and keeping a sleeping bag at your desk
sounds like a really easy way of burning out quickly.

~~~
seiji
You have no choice. Give in to Startup: a roller coaster of external self
validation through articles (young! college drop out! attractive! pointless
mission!), funding (let's raise $30M!), and high power friends also stuck in
external self validation cycles (omg, another hit on my google alerts search
for my name!).

When you find out you aren't the person reflected back at you externally, you
do what you did the first time to get back into the spotlight. So what if you
burn through $30M and still can't make money? Just raise _more_ money.
Remember: shoot for the moon. Start an inferno with a match. Worst case, you
get a free pity acquisition from one of your slightly older, slightly uglier,
but much smarter friends.

(I must have woken up on the wrong side of my VC this morning.)

